# Feeding for show



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

As many of you know a few years ago I sold my herd and got out of goats. Now that I am back in it I feel as tho I have forgotten alot. We never really did a good job getting our kids big and in show conditions. I don't know if I wasn't feeding them right feeds or if it wasn't feeding enough. So for some of you that raise show boer goats what do you feed (brand), how much, and at what stages do you change the protein levels? I am normally pretty good a getting my big does back up to weight. I am actually thinking I might try going to a show this year with martini and her kids. I just don't want to look at them and think they are awesome then show up and realize they are horrible.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I feed according to the animal. Most of my show does are getting about 2 pounds of grain twice a day with free choice hay and fresh water. I mix several things into the grain depending on their over all condition. I use a 16% feed by Umbarger- out of Indiana. I also use calf manna, BOSS, Chaff hay, and some supplements.

Look at your animals and look at pics of some show producers animals and see if your look like theirs to get a feel for how they should look. Crossroads show goats, Toth has nice show quality goats even though they don't show, I am missing a few, but can't think of them. Look up able acres boers, sunshine goat ranch, ABAR goats to name a few big shots.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks. I think the biggest thing I did wrong before was not feeding enough. I did have a smaller budget so that could be why.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We creep/free feed our kids 18% feed (Champion Meat Goat from Payback) until 3 months old. After that they and our yearling show goats get 2-4lbs of Champion per day. The weaned kids get as much as they want 2x a day. All of our show goats are on free choice alfalfa. I have only shown one senior (2 years and over) doe of our own in the past, and we got almost last place with her at the show. She was nowhere near fat enough to compete. So we don't even bother trying to keep adult does in show condition. If they are easy keepers and look good enough to show without having to pump feed into them, great. But it gets too expensive to feed a bunch of big goats show feed. A few of our yearling show does from last year (now 2 year olds) that have kidded and are lactating still look pretty good, so we may see about showing them this year. They are easy keepers.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you so much victoria. That was very helpful.


----------

